

Why people hate phone companies - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/skype-iphone-dispute-precisely-why-people-dislike-phone-companies-2009-4

======
gaius
But the iPhone is only available on O2, why is T-mobile even getting involved?

PS T-mobile let me use Fring on their handsets, no problemo.

